# Full body portrait



## Zyr55 (Jun 13, 2012)

When shooting full body portrait, do you move the focus point to the head or just leave it in the center? I found out that when I move my focus point all the way to the side, it doesn't focus very well and not sharp.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2012)

Know what your DoF is going to  be at the intended aperture, camer-to-subject distance and focal length, and focus accordingly.  I almost always use the eyes/nose as the critical point of focus.


----------



## paigew (Jun 13, 2012)

I always shoot for the eyes. (pun intended). Why are you moving your fp to the side?


----------



## Zyr55 (Jun 13, 2012)

paigew said:
			
		

> I always shoot for the eyes. (pun intended). Why are you moving your fp to the side?



When I'm shooting in portrait orientation on full body portrait, the focus point is in the midsection of the subject if I left the focus point in the center.


----------



## paigew (Jun 13, 2012)

are you shooting in auto? not sure what 'on full body portrait' is...a setting you can choose like 'sports' or 'night'? I always choose my focus point and almost always focus the eyes. I also shoot in manual though. I don't think you can choose your fp in auto...


----------



## Zyr55 (Jun 13, 2012)

paigew said:
			
		

> are you shooting in auto? not sure what 'on full body portrait' is...a setting you can choose like 'sports' or 'night'? I always choose my focus point and almost always focus the eyes. I also shoot in manual though. I don't think you can choose your fp in auto...



Sorry, I meant whole body portrait. I shoot manual also.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 13, 2012)

you can either:

1) change your focus point, or 

2) get the focus where you want it, then use your camera's focus lock, and recompose or 

3) do the same thing with a half shutter press on some cameras. ie half shutter press to lock the focus point, then recompose, then full press to take the photo.

You should never, ever use the focus point as the middle of the photo 'just because that's where the focus point was on the camera'.  The only time the focus should be the middle of the frame is when whatever is in the middle of the frame just so happened to be what you wanted to focus on.


----------



## Zyr55 (Jun 13, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> you can either:
> 
> 1) change your focus point, or
> 
> ...



Thanks fjrabon for the great advice. I guess I need to start learning how to use the d-pad on my d7000.


----------



## cabledawg (Jun 13, 2012)

I read in a Scott Kilby book recently that for full body portraits, the camera should be level or slightly above the waist with the waist as the focus point.  This keeps the body proportioned correctly in the shot.


----------



## Zyr55 (Jun 13, 2012)

cabledawg said:
			
		

> I read in a Scott Kilby book recently that for full body portraits, the camera should be level or slightly above the waist with the waist as the focus point.  This keeps the body proportioned correctly in the shot.



Thanks! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2012)

Some cameras, the focus points that are not in the middle are not as accurate.  I always rather use the middle focus point.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 13, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> I read in a Scott Kilby book recently that for full body portraits, the camera should be level or slightly above the waist with the waist as the focus point.  This keeps the body proportioned correctly in the shot.



The waist should be in the middle, but it shouldn't be the 'focus point'.  Focus point should almost always be the eyes, unless you have a good reason for it not to be.  

The D7000 (which the OP has) has 39 focus points and 9 with cross focusing (ie more accurate).  It's one of the main selling points of the D7000, and if you're not using them, frankly, you're throwing money out the window by owning a D7000.


----------



## cabledawg (Jun 13, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> cabledawg said:
> 
> 
> > I read in a Scott Kilby book recently that for full body portraits, the camera should be level or slightly above the waist with the waist as the focus point.  This keeps the body proportioned correctly in the shot.
> ...



Yeah I keep forgetting about the focus points on the DSLR's.  Well in theory (unless she's incredibly large) if you focus at the waist, the face should be in focus as well.  The center focus point could be at the waist but manually select the point closest to the face.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 13, 2012)

You people have such great ideas and answers ..


----------



## fredricfei (Jun 14, 2012)

That's a normal habit, but you'd better change it when choosing a large aperture.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 14, 2012)

I generally focus on the face, because if the face oesn't come out in focus the photo is usually getting pitched.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 14, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > cabledawg said:
> ...



even then, not focusing on the eyes will throw things off just enough to take your portraits from stunning to "oh, that's good".  Even when people shot film full body portraits, they'd manually focus on the eyes.  The eyes are the make or break of EVERY portrait.  Nail the eyes and everything else is fine.  Mess the eyes up and your portrait sucks.


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> I read in a Scott Kilby book recently that for full body portraits, the camera should be level or slightly above the waist with the waist as the focus point.  This keeps the body proportioned correctly in the shot.


But only if there is sufficient DoF, and the lens has a long enough focal length. (Kelby)


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 14, 2012)

KmH said:


> cabledawg said:
> 
> 
> > I read in a Scott Kilby book recently that for full body portraits, the camera should be level or slightly above the waist with the waist as the focus point.  This keeps the body proportioned correctly in the shot.
> ...



even then that seems more like a 'good enough' solution than what is ideal or what you 'should' do.  I've read all Kelby's books, and I don't remember reading that.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 14, 2012)

I've seen pictures where only ONE eye was in focus.

Thats how narrow the depth of field can be, depending upon lens.


----------



## WilliamDSLR (Jun 14, 2012)

For me, I usually shoot in the midsection of the purpose as the focus point.  I'm not sure if this is completely correct but my pictures come out well and do not have any problems.  It's probably best to experiment with the different advice given on here to see what works best with you and what you find you are happy with.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 18, 2012)

Fjrabon is absolutely correct. In any type of portrait photography, the eyes should ALWAYS be your focal point. Especially in a full body portrait.

With headshots, the eyes are most important because everything else will slowly fade into bokeh due to a smaller DoF. So the clarity of the eyes will determine how clear your subjects face will be, which is actively the most important part of a headshot 

The reason the eyes are a great foundation for full body shots, is due to a larger DoF. You bet that the entire body of your subject will be in focus in a full body shot if you focus on the eyes, in most cases. This of course depends on whether you have your aperture set smaller like it should be as well.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

Eyes eyes eyes... the eyes give the drama in your photo and tell your story. So remember to always focus on the eyes. Focus and recompose if you have too.

During a recent maternity session:



Destiny Bloss by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 18, 2012)

A theory that I find particularly persuasive is that we are genetically programmed to be attracted to clear eyes, as they're a sign of good health.  So the more tack sharp and clear you can make the eyes, the more pleasing the picture is to us on a very deep, subconscious level.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty photo...like it


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 18, 2012)

BXPhoto said:
			
		

> Eyes eyes eyes... the eyes give the drama in your photo and tell your story. So remember to always focus on the eyes. Focus and recompose if you have too.
> 
> During a recent maternity session:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/suicidns13/7145955845/
> Destiny Bloss by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr



I absolutely love this photo.

Nikon D5000 | 18-55mm AF-S VR | 50mm 1.8G | HB-47 Hood


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:
			
		

> I absolutely love this photo.
> 
> Nikon D5000 | 18-55mm AF-S VR | 50mm 1.8G | HB-47 Hood



Thanks, here is my personal favorite from the session...




Destiny Bloss by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## TGordon (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice photo and the background is great


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice photo, gorgeous woman.


----------

